
The Open Source Report Card: Dynamic progress reports for Github developers - edavis
http://osrc.dfm.io/
======
k-mcgrady
This seems to be completely wrong for me. It describes me as a "high caliber
Javascripter" when my only projects are in Objective-c. I'm guessing it's
picking up JS from the GitHub pages I have setup for one of my projects.

~~~
krapp
The adjective is random, it listed me as a javascript expert[1] too, and I do
have a couple of js projects, but the bulk of it is php. The only project
that's even gotten contributed to is in php.

And I don't know where it's getting that I do shell scripting....

But it does make me look pretty good so I might just send it to potential
employers >_>

[1] ha ha.

------
Argorak
Somehow, I don't like the wording.

Mine says:

    
    
      ... is an awesome Rubyist (one of the top 19% most active Ruby users) who would rather be commenting on issues instead of pushing code.
    

I do a lot of bug/PR triage for padrino when I find the time. Also, I have the
habit of documenting each and every odd behaviour I find in tickets.

Its an important task, yet the tone frames it as as if I was some kind of
Statler and Waldorf kind of person.

Other then that, its actually very accurate :). Except one thing: it seems to
tread organizations as users, so most people are "good friends" with their
companies/OS projects.

------
jliechti1
I guess it's time for Linus Torvalds to do some web programming. (joke) His
report shows:

 _"Linus seems to speak only one programming language: C. Maybe it's about
time to branch out a bit."_

~~~
talloaktrees
I want to know who he is calling a "mick"?

------
wtracy
It worked for a little bit, but now I keep getting 404s when I submit a name.

Also, for my handle it keeps saying that there's not enough information to
generate a report card. I would be a neat motivator to see what I need to
improve to get a report. :-)

------
talloaktrees
Instead of saying someone is an "expert" or what have you, why not just say "x
works very actively with Python" or "x dabbles in Javascript"

------
mbreese
Is this still working for anyone? I keep getting:

    
    
        The requested URL was not found on the server.

------
nirajd
Incorrect assumptions for my github..says I'm a "top-notch perl expert" yet I
have 0 perl projects to my name..

------
iskander
It's a cool idea but the language breakdown seems to have missed all the OCaml
code in my repositories. Maybe there's some sort of conservative language
whitelist?

------
BHSPitMonkey
I, for one, take exception to being called an "expert" in any language. That's
a serious accusation for some naive software to be making!

~~~
aeontech
Agreed, it'd be a nice bit of ego-stroking if it wasn't so transparent :) I
would not call myself an expert, perhaps the author might want to change the
wording to be more objective and less emotional? :)

------
mkhattab
I looked up bitprophet's report card (maintainer of Fabric and other cool
stuff). Was surprised by this:

    
    
      I hate to say it but Jeff is becoming—as one of the top 96%
      most vulgar users on GitHub—a tad foul-mouthed (with a
      particular affinity for filthy words like 'shitty').

~~~
bilalq
The top 96% is almost the entire population. Doesn't really mean anything.

~~~
mkhattab
Yes, the wording is a little weird. Yet, still it doesn't make sense to make
the assertion that a user is vulgar because they might have said the word
'shitty' once or twice.

~~~
bilalq
Seems like it's mostly just sticking to a template. Though I do think it's a
bit off here. Apparently, I'm in the top 33% most vulgar and often use words
like "fucking". To the best of my knowledge, that maybe happened once.

Nonetheless, this is pretty cool. I'm loving the graphs.

------
benrhughes
Pretty and neat, although I echo the sentiments of others on the use of
"expert". Especially when github is where I do side projects, not stuff I'm
good enough to get paid to do.

------
coolsunglasses
Expert in JS despite my repos being predominantly Python/Clojure/Elisp.

Sigh.

------
chasb
Including libraries in a project does not an expert make.

------
cldwalker
Thanks for writing this! I found the percentile of active users in X language
helpful. Also liked the related users bit - powered by FLANN

------
Sharma
Liked it too much. It made me feel like a star -:).

------
davidw
That's actually pretty good, although if it had looked further in the past, it
would have found more languages for me.

------
aaronsnoswell
This is awesome. Only downside - it doesn't consider private repos (which
would substantially change my report card).

~~~
aaronsnoswell
Great work guys :P

------
noldornoldor
So far fun, but connect it with stackoverflow, linkedin and public google
search and you have pretty scary tool :)

------
asarazan
Worked quite well for me, then started 404'ing. Load issues I presume.

Either way bravo, great idea.

------
hgezim
It seems to work for me. After-all, I am a JavaScript expert :)

Nice work. I like the simple design.

------
Flavius
Let's just say that everyone is a JavaScript expert these days. :)

------
namuol
Sweet, I'm an accidental C++ expert!

------
dz0ny
looks like it doesn't work anymore. Only getting 404.

------
aaronsnoswell
404 :(

